

The Future of Developing Firefox Add-Ons - bobajeff
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/08/21/the-future-of-developing-firefox-add-ons/

======
sonnyp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097630)

